# Any experience with the Aquatic Life RO Buddie?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

So I received an Amazon gift card for my birthday and thought to buy an RODI system.

At sub $200 this was the only one in my budget.

Has anyone tried this? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00204CQF6/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

That's pretty cheap for a 4 stage, 50gpd is pretty slow though. Also the carbon and sediment I think you can only use their brand of filter which is slightly more expensive, might add up over time. Ideally get a 5 or 6 stage, you may be able to add stages later though.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

I have it and think it does it job. Downside is yes the replacement filters are more expensive than other brands but I've had mine for almost a year and still produces 0 tds


----------

